# inter.



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Iwas thinking of ading some cooler to my inter. I was thinking of red trim. The inter is now chorco grey. I was thinking stering whel cover, shit nob, shit boot, and petals. What do you thing. O ha my ext is green.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> Iwas thinking of ading some cooler to my inter. I was thinking of red trim. The inter is now chorco grey. I was thinking stering whel cover, shit nob, shit boot, and petals. What do you thing. O ha my ext is green.


Jesus christ, learn some engrish...........
I was thinking of adding some color to my interior. I was thinking of using red trim, the interior is charcoal grey. I was thinking of doing a steering wheel cover, shift knob, shift boot, and pedals. What do you think? Oh yeah, my exterior is green.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

zachmccool said:


> Iwas thinking of ading some cooler to my inter. I was thinking of red trim. The inter is now chorco grey. I was thinking stering whel cover, shit nob, shit boot, and petals. What do you thing. O ha my ext is green.



u have a shit nob? shit boots? lets keep it to car subjects can we? :loser: 


green exterior....red would look funky..keep it simple IMHO


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah just leave it alone and do simple things such as black shift boot, no steering wheel cover, nice shift knob, no seat covers or gay stuff like that, maybe C/F accents if you can find a good kit.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Green and red? Is it Christmas already? Unless you want a car that looks like a rainbow, I'd stick to subtle improvements, or green. Merry Christmas.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

91sentra said:


> Jesus christ, learn some engrish...........
> I was thinking of adding some color to my interior. I was thinking of using red trim, the interior is charcoal grey. I was thinking of doing a steering wheel cover, shift knob, shift boot, and petals. What do you think? Oh yeah, my exterior is green.


peDals :loser:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, what now???


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Come on guys....don't scare the new people away.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not sure if red and green are going to flow together either, unless your 400 pounds and have white hair and a big long white beard though.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

zachmccool said:


> No not my second lang. I have a learning disability, Dislecsa. I think thats how its spelled.


I would like you all to apologize to zachmccool.

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> I would like you all to apologize to zachmccool.
> 
> Lew


i didnt get such treatment when i got harased for my ADD. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: (by a mod no less!)

any who, if you get the shift boots and what not, go with black, also they make leather steering wheel cover look up "wheel skins" on ebay.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

We aren't asking to apologize for all your comments about his interior. We are asking to apologize for your comments about his spelling. 

You guys can comment about his color combos all you want, just lay off the education comments.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

thanx lshadoff, and sorry for my spelling.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> thanx lshadoff, and sorry for my spelling.


By the post button, there is a spellcheck installed. Also, black or if you can match the exterior color of your car would look good.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i didnt get such treatment when i got harased for my ADD. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: (by a mod no less!)
> 
> any who, if you get the shift boots and what not, go with black, also they make leather steering wheel cover look up "wheel skins" on ebay.


MUAHAHAHAHA, I have to say I feel there is a big diference between dislexiya (tough word for people with the disease) and A.D.D.


----------

